# Discworld.



## Odin (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry... don't know if this section is only for people you know in real life... and travelers... or not.
I assume it is so if me posting here a public author should be in the news section please let me know.

I often feel connected to many authors of fantasy and sci fi... and when I hear of a passing, I feel the world has lost something important... I am glad of the contribution the books have made to my life and the life of unknown others that have read and I feel a great loss and think the community of people should know to mourn.

Terry Pratchett was the single author that introduced me to fantasy mixed with amazing critical satire. A mix so great I did not even imagine it until I read "Feet of Clay." and was introduced to the City Watch...

Over the years I have fallen in love with his books. As I have with others... but his have an important part in my mind. A lesson... a method of telling people. Imagination is greater than ego. And wonder, kindness, hope and considerations... can endure.

This man contributed his works to helping humans see a better way of connecting to each other through the expression of his imagination.

I salute you Terry...

Rest In Peace.

I'll join you on that dark star cast sandy beach someday... then we can take a walk with Death. Cool Cat.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 12, 2015)

Real life friends only. Moved to general banter :/
I'm right there with you, I loved Discworld. there is no other series of books quite like it. It's a shame but at least he's at peace now. Alzheimers is one helluva a disease.


----------



## Odin (Mar 12, 2015)

Yea... I know... maybe general banter is more appropriate...(or ... this is not a huge topic here but we could expand to a forum for public figures... um... that have passed. like people we admire... )... but at the same time I did want to put it there. There are people in life you don't meet... that are great friends. So I posted in obituaries...


----------



## Tude (Mar 12, 2015)

Never read any of his writing, I read science fantasy too , will have to look him up.


----------



## drewski (Mar 12, 2015)

Kinda unrelated, but Odin, if you haven't checked it out I think you'd like Ghost In The Shell. There's the Stand Alone Complex series and the 1995 film and both are solid entertainment filled with great of philosophical ideas. It's where my avatar came from, actually.


----------



## Art101 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had the chance to spend some time with him at a convention in Seattle and that evening is one of my cherished memories.He was a funny and engaging man and very warm and personable.Rest In Peace Terry.


----------



## creature (Mar 14, 2015)

I just read my first terry pratchett story a few months ago.. didn't even know it was part of the discworld universe, it was so well written & stand-alone.. A Hat Full of Sky.. that was it.. yep : )
i'm usually not very big on straight fantasy, but his writing wasn't just about the fantasy, at all..
it's like you mentioned.. "critical satire".. he puts his characters where they mean more than just the story..

i was intrigued, & then went digging around.. found the 3 johnny maxwell books.. they were pretty fun..

i may even have read something by him years ago.. i dunno.. june, 2005..
a good story..

seems what he gave with his imagination will stay here, at least...


----------



## Odin (Mar 14, 2015)

@drewski yea I know of Ghost in the Shell. Along with Akira and Cowboy Bebop that was perhaps my ultimate introduction to Anime. Might watch it today eh... 

To everyone else... and creature and Tude... yea... definitely checkout more of Terry Pratchett. 
Going Postal and Making Money are a couple of my favorites as well in the development of his social satire. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Making_Money
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Going_Postal


----------

